# V.small microatx case / quickly make one?



## jago25_98 (Jan 23, 2005)

Where can I get or make (if needed) a very small micro-atx case?

This is what it looks like. It won't need a hard drive. The PSU will be a small one about 1/3 the size of a normal ATX PSU:










I won't need much more space beyond the size of the motherboard and the height of a standard PCI card. I can fit the new PSU in the space taken by motherboard and PCI cards (over the memory).


----------

